# Is your dog eating less in this hot weather?



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle isn't eating much at the moment. I wondered if it is the hot weather and if any one else's poo is the same.
She is also having her first season so could be that.
Here is a couple of pictures of her, one with her head rested right in the water bowl and one of her hugging it, I think it's her best friend at the moment.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine are never good eaters so it is hard to tell. Right now it is ten am and it is 100 in the sun!! No one would eat breakfast until I pour it all over then floor Then they will eat but not all of it. What a mess!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, cute pics! Lola is off her food just now too and I think it is the heat. Don't think it has ever been this hot since she was born 15 months ago!!


----------



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

No, likes his food. A bit of a womble when out and about-picking up anything and everything if we let him!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine can be a bit off their food with seasons, also with hot weather they can eat less, just keep lots of cold water available, however come the evening time (cooler) the food is of more interest


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nothing would put Biccy off his food but Honey hasn't eaten any dinner tonight, so must be the heat. I've never seen her drink so much either. 

Noodle is scrummy! Love her colour - like rich toffee! xxx


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, Ollie has been eating less. He had a couple of days when he hardly ate at all.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm in Janes boat . . nothing keeps Sami and Carley from woofing down every bite of food at every meal so far. They have been drinking more ... I put ice cubes in their water bowl and they love that after a romp in the back yard!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is eating a lot less. I leave some kibble out, but she's not touching it. She's ignoring her NI in the mornings so I have to put it back in the fridge. She finally ate her one bowl of food at 7pm tonight.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Mine are never good eaters so it is hard to tell. Right now it is ten am and it is 100 in the sun!! No one would eat breakfast until I pour it all over then floor Then they will eat but not all of it. What a mess!!!


HaHa, i'll have to try that with Noodle. She is eating very little at the moment but drinking plenty.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Nothing would put Biccy off his food but Honey hasn't eaten any dinner tonight, so must be the heat. I've never seen her drink so much either.
> 
> Noodle is scrummy! Love her colour - like rich toffee! xxx


Love your description of Noodles colour Jane


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is right in there with Biccy, Sami and Carley - nothing, but nothing would stop her eating - poor Inzi doesn't dare leave any of her dinner, because it would be gone before she could thing 'No I am still hungry'!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

not for me, Lady seems to be more hungry these days!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I accused my OH of feeding our 2 again earlier this evening.
I had fed them and saw them eating - but hours later there was at least half a bowl of food left in each - I think it's the weather, as my two are usually very good, very fast eaters - it's like a race to see who eats first and then to start on what the other one still has left.
I have been giving them a bit more wet food mixed in recently to entice them.


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

This can happen and as long as there are no other worrying signs health-wise, it could well just be the heat that's affecting appetite. If it continues, definitely go and see your vet as there could be something else to blame but it's not too uncommon for dogs to go off their food in warm weather (and it's certainly very warm at the moment!).


----------

